# paper clips and push pins



## mudbug (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been wondering about this for awhile.  What do the paper clip and push pin icons stand for under the "rating" thingie?


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2006)

Push pins are "stickies" and paper clips are attachments I believe.


----------

